# [SOLVED] dllhost.exe High CPU Usage



## rock_rock

I've been having this problem since yesterday, my pc got really slow, when i checked the task manager i found that dllhost.exe was using all my memory.

The things that i did that day (that may caused the problem) are:
1) I installed 3 updates which are:
a- Update for Microsoft.Net Framework 4.5 on windows 7,vista,windows server 2008 and windows server 2008 R2 for x64 (Kb2805221)
b-Definition update for windows Defender- Kb915597 (Definition 1.151.543.0)
c-Update for Microsoft.net framework 4.5 on windows 7,vista,windows server 2008 and windows server 2008 R2 for x64 (Kb2805226)

I installed a game called CSI-Hard Evidence, which gave me a launch error at first saying that "msvcr71" was missing from my computer,i googled and downloaded the file and placed it in windows/system32, but the error stayed so i deleted the file from windows/system32. Then i went to the folder of the installation and clicked one of the icons and the game started normally.

I scanned my pc with "Malwarebytes Anti-Malware" but i didn't find any viruse.


----------



## Babbzzz

*Re: dllhost.exe High CPU Usage*

Hello rock_rock :wave:

See if a System Restore fixes it.


----------



## rock_rock

*Re: dllhost.exe High CPU Usage*

I tried restoring it to 3 different checkpoints but it didn't work, the same message appeared: System Restore did not complete successfully. Your computer's system files and settings were not changed.

Details:
System Restore failed while restoring the registry from the restore point.
The restore point was damaged or was deleted during the restore.


----------



## Babbzzz

*Re: dllhost.exe High CPU Usage*

Never download *.dll files from anywhere, except if Microsoft is providing them.

Try a System File Check.

Use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files on Windows Vista or on Windows 7


----------



## rock_rock

*Re: dllhost.exe High CPU Usage*

I did a System File Check.
Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

The dllhost.exe is starting randomly, i don't know what program is starting it.


----------



## rock_rock

*Re: dllhost.exe High CPU Usage*

It looks like when i go to my User/Download/video, the dllhost.exe appear, and now after i kept ending the dllhost.exe process, explorer.exe start using all the Cpu Usage and memory, so i couldn't but end it as well.


----------



## Babbzzz

*Re: dllhost.exe High CPU Usage*

Do one thing for me. Go To: Task Manager --> Right click on the high CPU usage process --> Go To Service and see what service it is. Please post back.


----------



## rock_rock

*Re: dllhost.exe High CPU Usage*

When i right click on dllhost.exe (which has the high CPU usage process) and then select "Go to service(s)", i can't see what service it is, it show all the services without highlighting a specific one.

I might have found a solution, but i don't know what it means,i read that a person who had the same problem suggested to go to Organize/Folder and search options, then to View, then i have to check the first one: Always show icons, never thumbnails, then to uncheck: Display file icon on thumbnails. 
I uninstalled nero, i still have the dllhost.exe in the task manager but the memory is at 4,000K, and vary a little like to 4,050K then get back to 4,000K


----------



## Babbzzz

*Re: dllhost.exe High CPU Usage*



rock_rock said:


> I might have found a solution, but i don't know what it means,i read that a person who had the same problem suggested to go to Organize/Folder and search options, then to View, then i have to check the first one: Always show icons, never thumbnails, then to uncheck: Display file icon on thumbnails.
> I uninstalled nero, i still have the dllhost.exe in the task manager but the memory is at 4,000K, and vary a little like to 4,050K then get back to 4,000K


The dllhost.exe is a valid Windows process. The COM+ hosting process controls processes in Internet Information Services (IIS) and is used by many programs. For example, it loads the .NET runtime. There can be multiple instances of the DLLhost.exe process running. The dllhost.exe file is located in the folder C:\Windows\System32. In other cases, dllhost.exe may be a virus infection.

4k memory is normal. :smile:

Thank you for sharing what worked for you. :smile:

Is everything okay now? If yes, please Mark this thread as Solved. :thumb:


----------



## rock_rock

*Re: dllhost.exe High CPU Usage*

Thanks for helping Babbzzz.


----------



## bitkahuna

zomg rock_rock and Babbzzz had to register to thank you. this was driving me nuts on a client's computer.

felt sure it was a virus but i guess not. lousy bug!

THANK YOU.


----------



## Hook90

*Re: dllhost.exe High CPU Usage*



rock_rock said:


> When i right click on dllhost.exe (which has the high CPU usage process) and then select "Go to service(s)", i can't see what service it is, it show all the services without highlighting a specific one.
> 
> I might have found a solution, but i don't know what it means,i read that a person who had the same problem suggested to go to Organize/Folder and search options, then to View, then i have to check the first one: Always show icons, never thumbnails, then to uncheck: Display file icon on thumbnails.
> I uninstalled nero, i still have the dllhost.exe in the task manager but the memory is at 4,000K, and vary a little like to 4,050K then get back to 4,000K


I am at this stage but cannot find what he (above) meant by Organize/folder. Maybe I'm just retarded. But I still have dllhost.exe bugging down my laptop even when not using the Internet. Assistance if at all possible Babbzzz, please and thank you


----------



## bitkahuna

*Re: dllhost.exe High CPU Usage*



Hook90 said:


> I am at this stage but cannot find what he (above) meant by Organize/folder. Maybe I'm just retarded. But I still have dllhost.exe bugging down my laptop even when not using the Internet. Assistance if at all possible Babbzzz, please and thank you


what version of windows are you using?


----------



## Hook90

I'm using Windows 7.

Also I was able to fix the problem myself after looking around some more. thanks for the help.


----------

